# Take a U.S. Vet hunting - PLEASE READ



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

This subject has been on my mind for quite a few years, but never put into words on here until now.

This doesn't matter where you're from, who you are, what you hunt, or even how you hunt. Who on this site is willing to take a U.S. Military Veteran out hunting this fall? I really think there should be an organization in each state that links up Vets with hunters and gets them out in the fields and sloughs.

Speak up if you are a Vet and would like to hook up with someone to go hunting. Give as much information as you want/can about yourself and what kind of hunt you would like to go on.

If you are willing to hook up with, or even help line a Vet up with someone that can or will take them out, SPEAK UP! Let's get a network up and running. It's still early enough to even get them out fishing this summer. I know I'm always willing to show someone a good time in the outdoors and what better way to give a little back to our men and women in uniform.

If you have suggestions or ideas to make this thing work, let it be known on here. Other states are doing this, let's get in on this as well. You never know, you might just make some lifelong friends.

Let's keep all BS and other crap out of this topic, keep to the point please.

H2OfowlND
Mike
Crew Chief, USAF


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ditto. I give this a huge thumbs-up. I am willing to help out in anyway.

'But for the grace of God, there go I'.

Put me on the list for volunteers for as long as I am able.

I am making this a sticky so it will stay on top for a while.

David

MSG, USA (Retired)


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm more than willing to do the same, hunting or fishing :beer:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the support!!

H2OfowlND


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I think it's pretty sad that only 62 people have read this thread, but the Friday joke has over 100. Please, if you can do something towards this effort, a lot of people would benefit from it. 
Thank you, 
Mike


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

I guess I don't count on this as I live in Utah but if any of you servicemen in ND ever head this way I would love to take someone out hunting or fishing or do some atv riding no better place than the mountains of utah to do it.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

This effort doesn't have to be limited to just North Dakota. This is nation wide. If you can help out in your area, that's just what our Veterans need and deserve. I'm from North Dakota, so I would like to see an effort to start something in the state. Doesn't matter if you are in Utah, Texas, the Carolinas, or even Canada. Let's give back and get them out in the fields and out on the lakes.
If you or someone you know is involved with the VFW, American Legion, or another organization that supports our military family, let them know what is going on here and spread the word.

Thanks, 
Mike


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Count me in. I'm in central MN. I'd be honored to take any defender of our freedom hunting or fishing.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

There is an Iraq War Vet I will be taking out next year, he is first priority as soon as he makes it home again, can't wait. Last year when he came home his dad asked him what he wanted to do while he was home, the only thing he said was shoot some geese. Great idea guys :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I will help out, but I find it hard to plan ahead much. So darn many things happening. I don't hunt waterfowl, but if a guy wants to go along predator hunting in the winter contact me by PM here.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Let me also suggest taking the children of soldiers. I will be taking two out this fall. Their dad is in Afghanistan.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

TK33 said:


> Let me also suggest taking the children of soldiers. I will be taking two out this fall. Their dad is in Afghanistan.


Spot-On! Good thought and thank you for this act of kindness.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone in northeast nebraska send me a message


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I am a vet and current NDNG member. A vet wants to hunt I will be honored to have them join me. Water fowl or upland does not matter


----------



## dirtymike (Jun 23, 2009)

This can be organized by contacting your local VA. There are guys and gals that are doing rehab in these hospitals and can get leave for the weekends. We have taken some burn victims and amputees. It is very rewarding. These folks are spending alot of time just hanging around the hospital doing BS. A weekend away from the hospital or even a day to forget let lose and relax is priceless. I can try and get some phone numbers and contacts for your local area. The program is called wounded warrior. I am glad to see folks across the US supporting our troops.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks for the help and support DM. The more information and more PR that Wounded Warrior gets, the better.

Mike
H2OfowlND
B-52H and Recon Crew Chief


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

As a veteran myself and now retired, I get out fishing and hunting quite often and would be willing to take someone along. Don't do much waterfowling anymore, but do average 3 days every week when pheasant season is open and my wife also hunts. If anyone keeping a list wants to contact me for more information, send me a pm and I will check back in a week or so.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Great idea Mike,

I would be more than happy to take someone out waterfowl hunting in Nodak. Please let me know if an opportunity arises.

Scott


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great topic! I have an archery deer stand here (a few miles SE of Bis) that I have disabled vets (or anyone else who is disables or kids, etc) come out and use. 
Any vets or kids of vets, or kids of deadbeat headed for the hills fathers, etc. are welcome to come out anytime. 
I can push a wheelchair down the hill into it, and if they shoot something I go and get it, gut it and load it for them, and push them back up the hill to their vehicle. 
I also have access to great areas in 3E2 for disabled vets that I can take out anytime after the rifle opener.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Any prairie dogger vets particularly disabled ones or kids, too.


----------



## usafHUNT (Jul 26, 2009)

This sounds great and I'm happy to have this support shown by everyone. I'm heading to play in sand and will be back next Jan/Feb time frame. I have no idea when pheasant season in Neb or S/N Dakota, but I've got a Remington 16ga that is just itching to get out. I do understand that its tough to plan much ahead, but that's always been something I've wanted to do. Grew up in Missouri so got my fill on waterfowl/dove/quail, just never partook in pheasant hunting. Once again its much appreciated.


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

If there are any vets from KS or near KS that would like to some hunting or fishing in KS, send me a pm. I can provide some pretty decent catfishing or bass fishing. Pheasant hunting is my speicialty and I have loads of private access all over the state. Don't forget to bring the kids! Speaking of kids, I put on a youth pheasant hunt each year in my great state. Safety is top priority so there must be one adult to every kid.

Dove hunts are also an option in the month of September. We usually see enough doves to make your shotgun glow.

Thanks in advance for the opportunity to give something back!!!!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

While I am a Vet it wasn't always the reason so many good and great people in North Dakota has included me in their hunts over the years - and I will always remember and appreciate them all!

Having said that, there was a member from here who was in Iraq and we took him out a number of times here in Illinois when he returned home after an introduction by Porkchop. In addition, this last season I had a good kid I have had under my wing for the last ten years and when I put out the word that he would love to hunt waterfowl for the first time in Illinois, the outpouring of offers was overwhelming! Holden is active duty Marine and had been in Kuwait and Iraq; and most likely will be in Afghanistan soon...

Kudos to all who remember active, retired, disabled and veterans!!! :beer:


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

How do I find some kids whose parents are overseas? My original post hasn't yeilded any repsonses yet. I take new kids pheasant hunting every year. I'd sure like to have a couple more kids to introduce to the outdoors!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

If you are in ND, contact the Airman and Family Readiness Centers on either the GFAFB or MAFB, or even the National Guard offices in Bismarck for the Guard guys. They should be able to put you in touch with spouses groups and go from there. Good Luck!

H2OfowlND


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

If you are near an Air Force base, contact the Airman and Family Readiness Centers, and they should be able to get you in contact with some spouses groups. I believe the Army has the same sort of center on their installations too. Go to www.af.mil and look up that bases website. They should have contact numbers on the site for you to get in touch with the right people.

Good luck.

Mike
H2OfowlND


----------



## takethekids (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks! I'm close to Fort Riley so I'll start there.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

There should be no more room to post on this subject. I am dissapointed 90 percent of the few who posted are vets themselves. Whats going on we owe these guys everything. And yes I am already on the case. Why are you not.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a bunch of Vets in my Family and we hunt when/all we can. For you Families without Vets pitch in and lend a hand you just might learn something. :beer:


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I am headed out to ND around the 20th any vet that would like to hunt 
pm me .
:lol:


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has taken out any Vets or Active/Guard/Reserve service members yet this fall, or planning on taking anyone out? Keep up the requests and get some of these guys out in the field. If you have, please post up your story and pics so we can all hear about it.

I won't be back in the States hunting until next fall, so I'm living through you guys on here and the phone calls back home to my dad.

Be safe, hunt smart, and be kind to the land and land owners.

H2OfowlND
Mike, USAF


----------



## grousewoods (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike, New to the site and I want to thanks you for posting this. For anybody that has taken any vets or active service personal out you know what it's like. The local Phez forever chapter did a Phez hunt and sporting clays day earlyer this year and it was all free for the active service personal in MN and everybody had a great time, they had to top it off with 50 personal but that was Ok. I was honored to be a guide and to top the day off my son that was home from the Marines and help me guide, we had 5 in our group. They plan on doing this again the first part of 2010 so any service personal out there in Mn that will be home sign up early it fills up fast. Other states out there get your local chapter to start the Hunt For Heros in your area.


----------



## OverLord (Jan 16, 2009)

Im a vet. Be willing to trade a trip with other vets.

Looking to fall hunt ducks or spring goose in ND. Can offer walleye/bass trips on Rainy, Kabetogama, Vermilion, etc. Grouse.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Just to let you know, I tried this with my Iraqi vet friend. He refuses to take hunters safety. His reasoning is he spent 2 years hunting humans, why does he need someone to tell him how to hunt birds. We will go fishing instead.


----------



## swampthing (Mar 15, 2010)

I did 4 in the corps but nobody was shooting at me,,,,,well there was this one time, and I sware I did not know she was married  ....I will help if I can......I am trying to get a gator tag. I have the boat and all. Would be great to let a vet get the gator. I just want some of that meat


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

First of I am very excited to see this thread on here being a veteran myself. Also the worst thing about being deployed overseas is not being able to take your kids to do things and spend time with them so the idea of taking children of deployed soldiers is fantastic. Also to find more info on how to get involved you can call the national guard headquarteers in your state and ask for a list of Family Readiness Groups and contact info. The FRG is made up of deployed soldiers Spouses, children, parents and what not. If you were to contact all of these FRG's and let them know what we're doing here I am certian many of you would find a new huntin buddy. The FRG's are probably the best bet for you guys looking for leads.


----------

